# Carbs and Cal's app



## grovesy (Jul 11, 2016)

Does any one use this app, I have been put off buying as some of the reviews are not very complimentary!


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes I have the Android version on my phone, don't use it as much as I used to but it's very useful if you are out and about (saves you having to lump the book everywhere) or if you happen to buy something that turns out to have no useful information on the packaging.  I also have it on my iPad but that one has stopped working for some reason, even if I delete it and reinstall it still won't work so in my experience it's better on Android!

I don't use any of the meal planner stuff on it, just use it to look for items which I need a carb count for and don't want to do a complete guess.  It seems reasonably accurate.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you ! I am an android user so that is good to hear!
I don't usually get apps that are paid for!


----------



## jocat (Jul 11, 2016)

I use the app at least once a day on my iPhone when working out my bolus doses, would b lost without it, use it at lunch often and nearly every day for dinner. V handy when out and about, you can also store details of your own foods
Jo


----------



## grovesy (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Lilian (Jul 11, 2016)

I use my app especially for putting my own meals in.  But I thought it was a free app.   I have a glass of kefir a day and it was not listed, so I added it and also took a picture of it so that I can see what it looks like as well so not to have to weigh or measure again.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 11, 2016)

The app I was look at is £3.99 and it only has a rating of 3.7!


----------



## Lilian (Jul 11, 2016)

The one I have has the same cover as the book (except apps update where books do not and easier to carry around).   The book was recommended by the person who took the course I went on.   Looking at a few of the others none seem to get more than three stars.    I suggest reading some of the reviews and see if they are something you would use.   I see most of the criticism is about the exercise part.   As I am only interested in the carbs an calories that does not worry me.    Also, I see  someone is saying there are American things on it not English.    However, I find it so easy t add the information of something I regularly have that is not a worry.   It is only a bit of a nuisance making sure you have all the information and weight etc. in front of you, but if you can take a picture of it you get a visual on the weight without weighing again.    Looking at what people say it looks like it is paid for, so I must have done


----------



## grovesy (Jul 11, 2016)

I have looked at several times and the cost put me off, and then the reviews.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2016)

grovesy said:


> I have looked at several times and the cost put me off, and then the reviews.


Good luck sorting Grovesy


----------



## grovesy (Jul 13, 2016)

I have still not decided wether to purchase or not!


----------

